# Intraoperative X-Ray



## jmkitchen (Oct 29, 2010)

Blonde question....or Friday question - not sure which!!

CPT-72020 - how do you "specify level"?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Oct 29, 2010)

There is no "modifierr" to indicate the region or "level" of the spine in this instance - but there are still 2 ways you can "specify the level".

First, you should be entering the ICD-9 or diagnosis codes in box 21 of the CMS 1500 form on numbered fields or lines (1,2,3,4.. etc). One of these diagnosis codes should very specifically refer to the condition or illness that necessitated the x-ray (which normally specifies the anatomic site or level). In box 24D on one line, you will list 72020 as the HCPCS/CPT code for the service performed. Immediately next to that code, in box 24E you are supposed to list the number 1 - 8 that corresponds with the relevant diagnosis. This is referred to in the industry as "diagnosis pointing".

Second, box 19 which reads "For Local Use only" has been designated by CMS as basically a catch all comment field, so you can actually put "cervical x-ray" for example.
Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## jmkitchen (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you soooo much for the info!


----------

